# benefits of a "smart" phone



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just switched to a smart phone so I'll list the pros and cons I've experienced along with what I was hoping for. I bought a Motorola Triumph and went with Virgin Mobile's 1200 minute talk/unlimited data+text plan(which is $49 and change a month total). I was sick of paying more for a dumb phone and it looks like the service contracts are getting more and more unfair for subscribers.

*Pros:*
-*Email* - almost anywhere
-*Text* - helpful for some clients and my wife
-*Google Voice sync* - Very useful - I use a Google Voice number for my business and it's easier to make calls from a smartphone.
-*GPS* - This was HUGE! One of the main reasons I upgraded.
-*Google map search* - Again HUGE for when I need to find a local supplier in a pinch.
-*Internet search* - Okay but not essential as long as i have the map search(same thing, i know).
-*Calendar and Google Tasks sync* - HUGE! Made me much less likely to forget anything! Sometimes I'd forget to add stuff from my notebook at the end of the day.
-*File sync* - I load all of my proposals, designs, contracts, and estimate spreadsheets on Dropbox and can access them. Priceless.
-*Camera and Video* - Nice if I forget my digital.

*Cons* - 
*Fragile* - Given my penchant for filling my pockets with sharp stuff I basically don't work with this in my pocket.
*Call quality* - Not as good as my old flip phones and I hang up with my face more.
*Hands-free*- I find it harder to place/receive calls when on the road. What used to be one or two button presses is now swiping and scrolling madness. I avoid it like the plague.
*Battery life* - Only a problem until I got a car charger. They do need to be charged every night.
*Jerk Factor* - It's a bit of a battle to not become like all of the inconsiderate, ADD, cell-phone dependent jerks that I've been bitching about for the past three years. I think I've got it licked though!:laughing:


----------



## ownerbuilder (Aug 23, 2007)

Been shopping! Seems you'll spend a Franklin every month for service. I realize it's more the future than all of us realize. I see the day when I won't have to go any further than my smart phone to conduct my talk radio show. Think about that!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ownerbuilder said:


> Been shopping! Seems you'll spend a Franklin every month for service. I realize it's more the future than all of us realize. I see the day when I won't have to go any further than my smart phone to conduct my talk radio show. Think about that!


What show is that?


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

double post


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Hands-free- I find it harder to place/receive calls when on the road. What used to be one or two button presses is now swiping and scrolling madness. I avoid it like the plague.


 

I hold down the search button and tell my phone what I want it to do (it is just like siri but it has been out longer, and wasn't hyped by android). Example: Hold down the search button then wait for "speak now" prompt... then tell the phone what you want (call "insertname", it calls that person; directions to "insert business or address", it pulls up direction to there; call pizza hut, it calls the closest pizza hut; text "insertname" I will be home late, it texts that person "i will be home late") It is unlimited the things you can do with the voice recognition on android.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ownerbuilder said:


> Been shopping! Seems you'll spend a Franklin every month for service. I realize it's more the future than all of us realize. I see the day when I won't have to go any further than my smart phone to conduct my talk radio show. Think about that!


We call it a Borden but yeah same idea. :laughing:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

They saved me from having to be towed in over the weekend on my sled! My friend googled the problem I had and we were able to solve it so I could finish the day and ride it home.

I think they are a world if information, I am able to search phone numbers of possible suppliers, make the call, check my email, and get text and messages from clients and friends. (I'm not a big fan of texting so that is limited)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am thinking about keeping my rugged phone and getting a tablet pc. Seems to me that they are about the same price as a good smart phone, the service is about the same as the data package on a smart phone, I get a much bigger screen and apps that I can use to sell my business. Plus I can run IE or Firefox and get the full version of CT!!!


----------

